# NEED help



## YEAR_ONE (May 9, 2010)

hi 
i have 67 teMpest & am going to do frame off restoration 
i want to change the tail light with 67 gto tail light . should i change the the tail light only or should change the tail light panel also and where can i fined good parts with good priceses
thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

YEAR_ONE said:


> hi
> i have 67 teMpest & am going to do frame off restoration
> i want to change the tail light with 67 gto tail light . should i change the the tail light only or should change the tail light panel also and where can i fined good parts with good priceses
> thanks


Personally if it were me I'd replace the panel if I was doing a complete resto.
Your name suggests you are a YEAR 1 fan? I find them to be more expensive than others for the same part but everyone has their favorite place. I deal mostly with Ames as they have in my opinion better prices with no tax to PA and I can have parts in a matter of 2 days. For the month of May however OPGI has free shipping on just about all parts.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Personally if it were me I'd replace the panel if I was doing a complete resto.
> Your name suggests you are a YEAR 1 fan? I find them to be more expensive than others for the same part but everyone has their favorite place. I deal mostly with Ames as they have in my opinion better prices with no tax to PA and I can have parts in a matter of 2 days. For the month of May however OPGI has free shipping on just about all parts.


Wondering..... Your user name YEAR ONE.... you a plant from year 1 seeing who buys from whom?


----------



## YEAR_ONE (May 9, 2010)

*replay*

hi guys 
its my goat nick name 
the problem with ames they are using ups for shipping only and am from dubai 
the shipping with ups will be more costly for me 
thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The cost of a frame off will quickly surpass the value of a cloned GTO/Tempest especially with the cost of shipping to The United Arab Emirates.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

YEAR_ONE said:


> hi gays
> its my goat nick name
> the problem with ames they are using ups for shipping only and am from dubai
> the shipping with ups will be more costly for me
> thanks


You're from Duabi?? All shipping is going to be $$$. Best bet is to get shipping costs from all to you. If you are restoring a car there and are getting your parts here in the states if will cost you more in shipping to restore it than the parts themselves. You may want to consider listing all the parts you want at one time and have them all shipped to you at once.

Duabi?


----------



## YEAR_ONE (May 9, 2010)

*replay*

the problem is that i have ahuge list of parts 
i think i will wait until i buy a new car from the state and i will ship them along with continer  
thanks gentlmans 
:cheers


----------



## mxriderae (Dec 15, 2009)

*
Hey
Well i told him to take the frame off the car then make a list for what he needs then do the order ..
That`s my opinion .. what do you say Randy ?



​*


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would take the car down to bare metal and seal with an epoxy primer before ordering parts, are you guys at the same location? Your IP addresses are one digit apart:confused


----------



## YEAR_ONE (May 9, 2010)

*Replay*

we are relative


----------



## mxriderae (Dec 15, 2009)

05GTO said:


> I would take the car down to bare metal and seal with an epoxy primer before ordering parts, are you guys at the same location? Your IP addresses are one digit apart:confused


*Yes i had a conversation with you before i knew you from your banner and i know what kind of experience you have !!
Thanx for replying​*


----------



## YEAR_ONE (May 9, 2010)

*replay*

so can i change the light without changing the tail light panel & how?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

YEAR_ONE said:


> so can i change the light without changing the tail light panel & how?


NO, you can't duh, tail lights are different! Enough already, thanks for playing.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

At least they're not pretending to be from BHAM,AL......


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Questions have been answered, closing thread.


----------

